# My Piranha Won't Eat



## BenG (Nov 10, 2011)

Problem solved!
For several days they eat properly. I guess it will continue so.
Thank you for answering.

-------------

now i have other problem.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/203686-isolated-piranha/

------------------------------------------

hi, 
tank: 180 liters = 47.5 gallons
ph: 6-7
degrees: 27C = 80.6F
type: red-bellied piranha = pygocentrus nattereri
filter: external filter 1000 l/h 
i have a strong air pump and air stone.
i bought 5 young piranhas(i think 10 cm each)about 3 days ago. i put in the water "prime" "stability" and "clerity" from "seachem".
since they arrived *they wont eat anything.*
i tried bloodworm, chiken chest, beef, "floating cichlid pellets" from "nutrafin" and 2 live Guppy fish.
i dont know if its ok because they just moved in or i should worry about that.
what should i do?

~sorry for my english~

thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you properly cycle your tank prior to adding them? What are your water parameters (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate)?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you say please?

Seriously though, if you just got them it may take a few days. After alot of stress they might not eat for a while.


----------



## BenG (Nov 10, 2011)

I think there's something wrong with my kit, it show the the lvl of NO2 and NO3 are in the max.
(NO2 - 25 NO3 50)


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you properly cycle tank first? Your filter needs to grow good bacteria to remove nitrites and nitrates. Also how often are you cleaning your tank? I would perform partial water changes, and vaccum up any food and waste that you can. Make sure you use dechlorinated water. It can take up to 6 weeks to grow these bacteria to remove no2 no3.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

The bacteria makes ammonia into nitrites, then nitrites into nitrates. Then plants and water changes lower nitrate levels.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

they will eat and don't be surprised if they cannibalize once or twice


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine will go on a fast from time to time for couple of weeks, completely normal. They can go without food for a month.


----------



## BenG (Nov 10, 2011)

Problem solved!
For several days they eat properly. I guess it will continue so.
Thank you for answering.

-------------

now i have other problem.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/203686-isolated-piranha/


----------

